
Excruciating New Credit Cards Finally Give Apple Pay a Problem to Solve - tim_sw
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/long-checkout-lines-finally-give-apple-pay-a-problem-to-solve/
======
jinushaun
Doesn't solve anything. Every time I try to use Apple Pay with my chipped
card, the machine at CVS tells me that I need to insert my card into the chip
reader. Absolute fail. Why does the Verifone machine at CVS knows my Apple Pay
card has a chip? Why even offer NFC if I need to use my physical card anyway?

------
zzalpha
Funny, we've had chip-and-pin cards in Canada for ages (which are a bit slower
than swipe-and-sign but significantly more secure) and now can also pay with
the card using NFC proximity readers (which are very fast). We've never had
problems with either.

Sounds to me like run-of-the-mill problems with the switch rather than issues
with the underlying tech.

~~~
jinushaun
It's significantly slower here. I'd say over 5x slower. If swiping takes less
than a second, the chip takes 5 seconds. I'd also blame the implementation.

------
benguild
I was in Spain last fall, where NFC/Apple Pay worked great but was not
available to locals.

It was really funny, as I'd just tap my phone on their CC machine and they
would act like I was some sort of sorcerer or something.

------
ryao
This happened to me at Target with a discover card. They did not accept NFC.
My solution was to stop shopping there.

------
snyderize
Is there something intrinsic to EMV that makes it slow? Or just bad
implementations of the readers?

